# Carver AL-III vs Klipish WF-35



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

i own a set of klipish wf 35 and a friend of mine wahts to sell me his alIII now the people around here think the carvers will be better speakers... any help? and the alIII are mint how much do u think there worth
Carver AL-III
WF-35


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Those speakers are nothing alike. Do you have a 4ohm stable amp? A wide range ribbon speaker, 86db sensitivity vs Klipcsh loudspeakers. Apples to oranges come to mind.

Just build these and put them both to shame. http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8691 :rofl:

Joking aside, those speakers are about 10db apart from each other and probably don't sound anything alike at all.


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

well what do u think there worth


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

How old are they? I'm a little confused as to who owns the Carver name now, but it's not Bob Carver.

IMO, I'd pass, but thats just me. Some low end stuff was on sale at Partsexpress under the Carver name awhile back. Not to say those are low end, but replacement/repair parts might be impossible or over priced to get.

As far as what used speakers are worth, its hard to say. Used items go for what they can be bought for. Probably not what your looking for, but I don't know if any used kelly blue book for used speakers. So, if you really want them, start low and move up.

I think you should just keep what you have. Read what Zaph Audio has to say about planner/ribbon tweeters and judge for yourself. http://www.zaphaudio.com/nondomes/ You might just be better off added a good sub to what you have and have a FULL range system.


----------



## petec62 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have Carvers Amazing Loudspeakers Silver Edition as my front channel and a Klpisch RC-64 center channel.
I can tell you the Carvers really are amazing ! The AL-III use the same ribbon as the Silver edition I have.

I just want to point out that I also own Klipsch speakers as well so I can talk from experience. I had the Klipsch rc-35 and couldn't wait to get it out of my system. The rc-64 is excellent if you want a really good center speaker.

Getting back to the Carvers, If you have the power to drive them the Carvers wil be *WAY better* than the Klipsch. Especially for music and they are impressive to look at. Can you try them in your system ? 

All I can tell you is that every person who hears my system loves the sound of the Carvers. 
If you hav any othr questions drop m an email.

Regards
Pete C

Here are the specs on the AL-III.

Anechoic Frequency Response: 34Hz to 20kHz +/-3dB 
Impedance: Nominal 4 ohms 
Sensitivity: 86 dB ref. to 1 watt at 1 meter 
Crossover: 150 Hz 
Ribbon Driver: 48-inch dipole ribbon 
Woofer: 10-inch Quasi-butterworth 3rd order aligned
woofer system, which fires downward in a circular pattern. 
Recommended Power: Up to 500 watts per channel
65 watts minimum, 8 ohm rates. 
Net Weight: 80 lbs. each 
Shipping Weight: 96 lbs. each 
Dimensions: 14.5Wx16.5Dx72.5H


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Will the speakers be used as part of a system? Going from horn-loaded tweeters to ribbons is a huge difference, and if they don't match up with the rest of your system you might regret the switch when they put out contradicting tones

Aside from that I don't have much Carver experience so I can't say a whole lot more. I sure do love Klipsch though!


----------



## petec62 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is a picture of my Carvrer Amazing Silver Edition with my Klipsch RC-64.








Onkyo TX-NR807
2- Hafler XL-280 bridged mono 400w ea
Velodyne DIgital Drive Subwoofer
Earthquake Subwoofer
Sony PS3
Direct tv dvr
Carver Amazing Loudspeakers Silver Edition
Kipsch RC-64
etc
etc


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

If it's at all possible, listen to both sets of speakers in your system and decide for yourself. Bear in mind they are completely different as to sound, dispersion characteristics and power requirements. 
While comparing (if you can) pay attention only to the sound. The relative levels on the volume control will be very different for each. The Klipsch being very efficient horn based and the Carvers medium to low efficiency ribbon based.
If you are using them in a HT based system having timbre matched speakers for all five is important. While it's possible to use something different for the rears, timbre matching the front speakers is almost a requirement. Having two ribbon based front speakers with a horn based center will easily show a difference in sound. Carver ribbons will match better with a Magneplanar or Martin Logan center. 

As with everything else, it's your ears that have to be happy.

If it was my decision to make I'd get the Carver's. I think they sound much better on music than the Klipsch. Horn based speakers are very irritating to me. The coloration's inherent in them are something I'm very sensitive to.

Were your friend close to me I'd be tempted to buy the carver's for myself.


----------

